
Tipped - The Javascript Tooltip Framework - staaky
http://projects.nickstakenburg.com/tipped/
======
julian37
This is spam. The submitter is the author/owner of the software product in
question, which is not free.

~~~
wrs
Am I misreading the HN guidelines? People submit their own projects all the
time, and quite a few of them are money-making operations. The whole site is
run by a VC firm, for gosh sakes.

I could understand "this isn't a good or interesting piece of code", but "this
is a commercial piece of code" seems like the wrong thing to complain about.

------
olalonde
Is there really a market for closed source Javascript libraries?

~~~
nischalshetty
There is! Actually over the internet there is a market for everything. And
this tooltip thingy is so useful. I wouldn't go the extra mile creating a
tooltip for my site but wouldn't hesitate to pay for one that looks and works
awesome! Increases the beauty quotient of a site.

~~~
webwright
Your account has exactly the karma from your comments on this post and no
more. Any chance you have some relationship with the author?

~~~
nischalshetty
I don't comment much out here but have been an "active" HN user from a long
time. By active I mean I religiously check all the links shared on HN
everyday, it makes me smarter(I was pretty sure I was dumb until HN happened
to me!). I did not write anything offending. I guess being critical is just
not me. I liked what I saw and I had some time on my hands so figured could
write something good about a script that's been so nicely done.

I guess you guys are allowed to downvote, my karma was 3 and you've now made
it -1. That's ok, I only do good things in life, pretty confident good things
would happen to me too :)

You can find me on twitter - <http://twitter.com/NischalShetty>

I have a twitter app <http://justunfollow.com> which has 150,000 users, I
guess fake accounts can't do that :)

P.S. Do you really think a guy who's done such a wonderful javascript plugin
would try to leave fake comments? I refuse to believe that!

~~~
larrywright
> P.S. Do you really think a guy who's done such a wonderful javascript plugin
> would try to leave fake comments? I refuse to believe that!

Well, he did submit his commercial product as a story, so... yeah.

Don't get me wrong, it's a nice plugin. But there are a lot of really nice
jQuery tooltip plugins, and I don't see how this one is significantly better
than the others.

~~~
nischalshetty
Most of the UI in the samples I saw of this plugin seem good to go as is, I
might not need to customize it due to the many options available. I'm not
undermining any of the free plugins(I use a lot of free plugins and if not for
them I would never have been able to build anything useful).

I'm sorry did not know commercial projects are not to be submitted here.
Making money off free apps is so much more difficult. Charging a fee sometimes
helps. Completely my point of view, though I may be wrong.

------
cdmoyer
Doesn't seem to work in chrome. Sort of a non-starter.

    
    
      Uncaught SyntaxError: Invalid regular expression: /bridge([\w\d-_.]+)?\.js(.*)/: Invalid character range spinners.js:17
      Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'extend' of undefined projects.nickstakenburg.com:1
      Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'extend' of undefined

------
m0shen
The BeautyTips (<http://www.lullabot.com/files/bt/bt-latest/DEMO/index.html>)
jQuery plugin has most of these features and is quite easy to work with.

------
krosaen
pretty slick. a free plugin with not quite as many bells and whistles:

<http://code.drewwilson.com/entry/tiptip-jquery-plugin>

------
Charuru
What puts this over any of the myriad jquery tooltips like qtip and jquery
tools tooltip? Also there's an upcoming jquery ui tooltip widget.

~~~
fourstar
I think it's trying to be the one-stop-shop for tooltips, wheras jQuery is
HUGE with a library of other features.

I like it.

------
gawker
Looks pretty neat!

------
nischalshetty
This is awesome! I've tried a lot of free jquery tooltip plugins but they
never quite fit the bill and I do not have time or motivation to build one
myself! Can't you like give HNers some discount on the licences?

